
Show HN: Rise – A powerful text interpolation tool - cam-stitt
https://github.com/OpenPixel/rise
======
cam-stitt
Hi there, I'm the creator of rise. I've been using a number of tools to help
perform text substitution and interpolation (eg: envsubst, m4), but I wanted
something that provided me with a lot more power and was easier to get going
with. After using terraform and reading through their hil and hcl libraries, I
decided to create rise.

It's early stages in the projects development, but I am rapidly adding
interpolation methods. Thanks!

------
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

